# 2020 Starweld Fusion 20 - First Impressions and Port Side List Issue



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

My new Fusion 20 Pro is equipped with a Yamaha F150 and a port mounted T9.9. Under power with a port side passenger of equal weight to me, I have a significant port side list (port side being lower) that makes me uncomfortable and disappointed, not to mention giving the starboard passenger a splash or two. I consider installed equipment to be balanced with port and starboard rear starting batteries, Terrova 80 on port side near front center and 2 centered trolling batteries, and a center livewell. Tackle and gear is either centered or a little more weight is on starboard side.

Do other Starweld Fusiion 20 owners with a port kicker have noticeable port list? Do I just need to add hydraulic or electric trim tabs and be happy? This is my only real issue with the boat other than a few pros and minor cons/bitches below:

Pro:
Nice comfortable boat in typical Lake Erie chop.
Big deep cockpit with high sides all around for Lake Erie chop and small grandchildren safety.
Easy access to stern corners for netting fish.
Full canvas set for all occasions and weather. Huge livewell if that floats your boat.
F150 runs like a dream, T9.9 is decent (better when I install my itroll control).
Vinyl floor (finally no stinking messed up cockpit floor carpeting).
It does catch walleye!

Cons/Bitches:
In dash Humminbird Helix 5 is tiny and removal is a huge pain (needs factory fix).
Center floor rod locker (gets wet) holds only 6' 6" rods (WTF!).
Captains chair with arm rests can not rotate 180 degrees to face rear (who looks forward when trolling?).
Dashboard has nowhere to mount another fishfinder (boat designers ever fish in their boat?)
General lack of significant storage, none really 100% dry.
Livewell, similar to Fishmaster 196, slops water when choppy and wets cockpit floor.
No floor drain slots at stern corners causing delayed drainage.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

When you purchased the boat did you know it came with a tiny 5 inch graph and only a 61/2' rod locker and that the rest of the boat had minimal storage


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

Yes, no and yes. I provided a review of pro/cons, not looking sympathy. I have no regrets. Great boat on erie (with needed trim Tabs). 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

Good write up! We need to publicize our expectations. After I got my new Fishmaster 196 I got this letter from Starcraft asking what I liked, did not like. I took the time to give a considered assessment. Just like you did. Never heard a peep back! 

My boat is a 2016. Sounds like they still don’t give a damn that the livewell leaks like crazy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Draggin' Fish (Jul 10, 2007)

The steep dead rise that makes the starcrafts ride nice in the slop can also make them more prone to list when weight is not balanced or wind is blowing strong on the side. Install trim tabs- you will be amazed at the difference. A 4 blade prop might also help reduce the listing.


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

Thanks for the replies. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## eyecatcher1 (Jun 6, 2006)

There’s a thread on Lake Ontario United describing the same thing on their Starwelds. Sorry to hear


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

Remember, every boat is a compromise. 

I slummed it with a Helix 5 on my console the first year I had my Fishhawk. The walleye didn't seem to notice or mind.


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

Trim tabs will do nothing at slow speeds. They require water to be flowing at quite a rate in order to produce the lift to rotate the boat.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

Maybe telescopic trolling rods fit?? See about moving batteries and anything else to starboard side?


----------



## Whitefin (Sep 4, 2008)

There is a fin on the back of motor above the prop that can be loosened an adjusted right or left. This will help level the boat at speed. Its the torque of the prop that causes the boat to lean when running on plane.


----------



## MikeG1 (Jul 25, 2009)

I have a 2000 SC Starfire 190 and experience the same list. I have been able to mostly control it with the trim. When I experience the list, I trim up. As I trim I can slowly see a reduction of listing. It’s a finesse thing for me, I keep adjusting until I get satisfaction. It seems like getting my bow up seems to help. Perhaps it’s because the the stern is relatively flatter than the mid part of the boat.

I’ve also noticed that my bearing relative to the wind and current make a difference. 

Adjusting the fin did nothing to assist me. 
Hope this helps.


----------



## cutter2813 (Sep 7, 2015)

I have a FM196 with The Yam 150 and a port side mounted T9.9. I bought the boat used without a kicker and have fished it both with and without the kicker. The list occurred in both cases while running. While it can be exacerbated by wind and sea conditions, I think that the list is caused by prop torque. I intend to install trim tabs at some point, however, I can run quite well by placing the passenger in the seat behind me when i intend to run hard. The passengers weight helps to counteract the torque. Just a bit more difficult for the hole shot.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

ohiojmj said:


> Yes, no and yes. I provided a review of pro/cons, not looking sympathy. I have no regrets. Great boat on erie (with needed trim Tabs).
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Wasn't giving sympathy was curious as to why you would not look at these things before buying


----------



## spin the wheel (Mar 14, 2010)

cutter2813 said:


> I have a FM196 with The Yam 150 and a port side mounted T9.9. I bought the boat used without a kicker and have fished it both with and without the kicker. The list occurred in both cases while running. While it can be exacerbated by wind and sea conditions, I think that the list is caused by prop torque. I intend to install trim tabs at some point, however, I can run quite well by placing the passenger in the seat behind me when i intend to run hard. The passengers weight helps to counteract the torque. Just a bit more difficult for the hole shot.


X2 on prop torque


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

with the extra weight its normal for the boat to list. if your only having the problem in motion trim tabs would be my solution. but 1st i would see if i could adjust weight from the port side to the starboard side and see if that helps. i have electric tabs on my boat and love them.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

X3 on prop torque . I have a 21 ft fishmaster . Going to a Rev 4 prop helped alot but didn't completely remove it . There is no tab on my 225 optimax to adjust to counteract the motor torque . 

Trim tabs seem to be the best solution . For now I just try to balance my passengers to help with the roll . Running with a empty livewell helps too .


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

I haven't been boating alone yet to see if there is any stern list, but I will try a bag of sand and more tackle and the cooler on starboard side. Haven't thought about a different prop but I have heard they can help.


----------



## real reeltime (Jun 30, 2009)

ohiojmj said:


> I haven't been boating alone yet to see if there is any stern list, but I will try a bag of sand and more tackle and the cooler on starboard side. Haven't thought about a different prop but I have heard they can help.


I never have any list fishing alone. Just when wife is with me. I had 3 choices, leave her home, tell her to lose some weight, I bought trim tabs.


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

Option B would yield me a lisp in addition to a list!


----------



## man164 (Sep 21, 2014)

I have a hard time believing Starweld made the center rod locker on the new 20 foot model shorter than I have in mine. I have no problem handling 7' rods in my rod locker......my only complaint about the rod locker is it gets wet and there isn't a drain.


----------



## Labman1127 (Jul 27, 2012)

I had a 2014 Starweld 20 Pro that I sold last year and experienced the same Port side listing issue. It’s bc the 9.9 kicker is on that side. The extra weight of the kicker motor positioned on the far back corner of the boat creates the listing issue. 
The only cure is trim tabs. The trim tabs allow you to balance out the load on that boat. 
The only other issue is the poor gas tank design that is designed to be filled with the boat in the water, not in the trailer. Horrible idea for a 20’ boat that are trailered 99% of the time. 
When fueling on the trailer, the gas gauge would read full when it was actually only about 2/3rd’s full due to the design of the gas tank. To overcome this issue, I would put down the 5th wheel on the trailer, unlock from the ball and crank it all the way up to mimic how the boat would sit in the water (stern lower than the bow). With this “hack” I could get 8-10 more gallons of fuel in my boat. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

man164 said:


> I have a hard time believing Starweld made the center rod locker on the new 20 foot model shorter than I have in mine. I have no problem handling 7' rods in my rod locker......my only complaint about the rod locker is it gets wet and there isn't a drain.


OK, I'll check again. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

For the port side list, I put 50# bag of sand in bow on starboard side and put heavy two walleye limit and iced cooler on same side and the list was not bad. I'll do trim tabs eventually. Great boat for erie....

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## man164 (Sep 21, 2014)

What side is your starting battery on? The dealer installed mine on the port side -same side as kicker.... instead of adding weight you could try switching the battery To the starboard side. I have thought of changing mine but haven’t.


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

The boat came with the starting battery on the port side, but I put a second starting battery on the starboard side already. I've contemplated moving the port battery but have to check wire lengths to see how far I could easily move it at least to center if not starboard.


----------



## man164 (Sep 21, 2014)

I am going to guess that you bought the boat at Vic’s. That being said they wired everything to the starting battery.... motor, kicker, auto bilge, radio memory, and general power..... too many connections to the battery in my opinion. 

I bought a fuse block and powered everything but the motors from the block. Less connections to the battery and cleaned it up quite a bit. I know the leads for the motor will reach either side to connect to the battery.

I have the same list at times on my 18 Pro but have learned to position coolers to help offset..... I have thought of moving my battery as well but just haven’t yet.

I will probably add tabs at some point as well.


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

I bought it at Town Marine in Bloomsburg, PA, but I do have a pile of connections at my original starting battery. Your recommendation for fuse block is spot on! I also need to connect the second starting battery that I bought and installed (not hooked up). With a fuse block (I put one on my previous boat to clean up the terminal mess), I may more easily shift battery toward starboard. It's on my electrical to-do list, along with installing the itroll T9.9 controller, routing the Elite9 transducer wire behind side panels and acrobatically reconnecting the transducer connector behind my Helix5 that's buried deep under my console dash that somehow fell off.


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

Shame on Starcraft, I confirmed that my center floor rod locker on my Starweld Fusion 20 is only good for a small 6'6". What were they thinking. Guess I'll need to order six Snoopy trolling rods.... On the brighter side, I do enjoy it for fishing erie and pleasure. Top speed this weekend on salt fork lake 46mph with 4 people full tank and flat water. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Crestliner167 (Apr 11, 2009)

I have a 2014 Starweld Pro 20 ft. And my in the floor rod holds 8 ft. Rods with no problem.


----------

